# Mal so eine Idee zu Gerüchen in Spielen



## HolySh!t (27. November 2009)

*Mal so eine Idee zu Gerüchen in Spielen*

Hi 
Mir ist gestern mal so eine Idee gekommen wie man die Nase ins Gameplay eines spiel mit einbezieht!
Auf dem Tisch steht eine box,welche über USB oder so angeschloßen wird,mit ~20-30 kleinen Boxen wo der Duftstoff/Aroma der 20-30 am häufigsten vorkommenden Düfte in unserer Umgebung drinne ist.
z.B:Staub,Autoabgase,Blumen usw... drinn sind!(Natürlich nur wohlriechende Düfte,also keine ,,Düfte´´ wie Müll oder so )
Dann programieren die Entwickler an manchen Stellen einfach ein Befehl ein,welches der Box befiehlt einen Geruch bzw mehrere Gerüche zu sprühen.
Zum Beispiel wenn man in CoD durch ein Feld läuft wird ein typischer Feld/Blumen mischmasch von der box ausgesprüht.

Vorteile:
Man hat Gerüche im Spiel.

Nachteile:
Man müsste die Box in den Bildschirm einbauen,sons hatt man einen Klotz auf dem Tisch stehen.
Man müsste immer die DDuftkatuschen nachfüllen.
Die Technik müsste ersmal von den Entwiklern in spiele mit eibezogen werden.
Allergiker könnten nicht alle Düfte ,,genießen´´,falls sie allergisch auf irgendwas,was in der Box ist,reagieren.

So ich hoffe ihr versteht das,was ich meine.
Das Ding wird eh zu 99.9999999% *NIE* auf dem Markt erscheinen und war eher eine Idee aus Langeweile(was man an dem Vorteil Nachteil Verhältniss sehen kann)trotzdem möchte ich mal eure Meinung hören.


----------



## TerrorTomato (27. November 2009)

*AW: Mal so eine Idee zu Gerüchen in Spielen*

was auch noch sehr stark dagegen spricht ist, das der stoff sich erst noch vor dem spieler verteilen muss. bzw. der muss auch wieder wege fleigen...


----------



## HolySh!t (27. November 2009)

*AW: Mal so eine Idee zu Gerüchen in Spielen*

jo oder man muss sich ne ding auf die nase aufsetzten
oder gleich ne gasmaske


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Mal so eine Idee zu Gerüchen in Spielen*

So etwas ist afaik schon mal auf dem Markt erschienen (zumindest gab es mehrere Studien) und nach 99,9999 Sekunden war es am Markt gescheitert


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Mal so eine Idee zu Gerüchen in Spielen*

Jap, so etwas gab es schonmal.
War glaub ich auf ner Messe mal vorgestellt worden. 
Ist aber nicht angekommen.
Kam glaub ich, kurz nach dem Ambilight raus.


----------



## HolySh!t (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Mal so eine Idee zu Gerüchen in Spielen*

oh 
so viel zum thema 2 doofe ein gedanke


----------



## Jack ONeill (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Mal so eine Idee zu Gerüchen in Spielen*

Dann noch bei Spielen wie resident evil mit ner Leiche in der ecke und ne gasmaske gibt es Gratis dazu


----------



## HolySh!t (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Mal so eine Idee zu Gerüchen in Spielen*

und nem beartmungsgerät+ärztin falls man umkippt.
naja deswegen hab ich ja geschreben "nur wohlriechende düfte"


----------



## Jack ONeill (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Mal so eine Idee zu Gerüchen in Spielen*

Bei spielen wie forca oder Gran Turismo kann ich mir das ganz gut vorstellen, aber ich glaub nicht das jemand dafür Geld ausgeben wird. Aber es wäre mal was neues wie die sache schon mit in 3D Spielen


----------



## burns (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Mal so eine Idee zu Gerüchen in Spielen*

Da gabs mal irgendeinen Larry Teil dem eine spezielle Duft-Karte beigelegt war, auf der man an bestimmten Stellen im Spiel nach Notifikation was freirubbeln sollte. 

Der Kommentar des Testers (könnte die PC Player gewesen sein) lautete dann irgendwie so: 
_"Bloß nicht über´s Wochenende auf der Heizung liegen lassen, stinkt wie Hölle!"_


----------



## HolySh!t (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Mal so eine Idee zu Gerüchen in Spielen*

jo...ich denke wenns sehr ausgereift wäre und die probleme überwunden wurde,dass die gerüche den spieler schnell erreichen und es nicht zu überteuert wäre...würde es bestimmt ein paar leute geben(welche immer die neuste ,,technik´´ habn wollen) die das kaufen würden
und ich melde das patent an und spende pcgh 1337€ 
naja wunschdenken ftw xD


----------

